# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  عدد آيات كل سورة في القرآن الكريم

## محمد أبو زياد

فهرس سور القرآن الكريم وعدد آيات كل سورة  *رقم    السورة* *اسم    السورة* *عدد    آياتها* *البيان* *رقم    السورة* *اسم    السورة* *عدد    آياتها* *البيان* 1 الفَاتِحَة 7 مَكيّة 20 طـه 135 مَكيّة 2 البَقَرَة 286 مَدَنيّة 21 الأَنبيَاء 112 مَكيّة 3 آل   عِمْران 200 مَدَنيّة 22 الحَجّ 78 مَدَنيّة 4 النِّساء 176 مَدَنيّة 23 المؤمِنُون 118 مَكيّة 5 المائِدَة 120 مَدَنيّة 24 النّور 64 مَدَنيّة 6 الأَنعَام 165 مَكيّة 25 الفُرقَان 77 مَكيّة 7 الأَعْرَاف 206 مَكيّة 26 الشّعَرَاء 227 مَكيّة 8 الأَنفَال 75 مَدَنيّة 27 النَمْل 93 مَكيّة 9 التَّوبَة 129 مَدَنيّة 28 القَصَص 88 مَكيّة 10 يُونُس 109 مَكيّة 29 العَنكبوُت 69 مَكيّة 11 هُود 123 مَكيّة 30 الـرُّوم 60 مَكيّة 12 يُوسُف 111 مَكيّة 31 لُقْمَـان 34 مَكيّة 13 الرَّعْد 43 مَدَنيّة 32 السَّجْدَة 30 مَكيّة 14 إبرَاهِيم 52 مَكيّة 33 الأَحْزاب 73 مَدَنيّة 15 الحِجْر 99 مَكيّة 34 سَبَـإ 54 مَدَنيّة 16 النَّحْل 128 مَكيّة 35 فَـاطِـر 45 مَكيّة 17 الإِسْرَاء 111 مَكيّة 36 يس 83 مَكيّة 18 الكَهْف 110 مَكيّة 37 الصَّافّات 182 مَكيّة 19 مَرْيَم 98 مَكيّة 38 ص 88 مَكيّة 39 الزُّمَـر 75 مَكيّة 58 المجَادلة 22 مَدَنيّة 40 غَـافِـر 85 مَكيّة 59 الحَشْر 24 مَدَنيّة 41 فُصِّلَت 54 مَكيّة 60 الممُتَحنَة 13 مَدَنيّة 42 الشّورى 53 مَكيّة 61 الصَّفّ 14 مَدَنيّة 43 الزُّخرُف 89 مَكيّة 62 الجُمعَـة 11 مَدَنيّة 44 الدّخَـان 59 مَكيّة 63 المنَافِقُون 11 مَدَنيّة 45 الجَـاثِيَة 37 مَكيّة 64 التّغَابُن 18 مَدَنيّة 46 الأَحْقَاف 35 مَكيّة 65 الطَّلَاق 12 مَدَنيّة 47 مُحَمَّد 38 مَدَنيّة 66 التّحْريم 12 مَدَنيّة 48 الفَتْح 29 مَدَنيّة 67 المُلْك 30 مَكيّة 49 الحُجُرات 18 مَدَنيّة 68 القَلَم 52 مَكيّة 50 ق 45 مَكيّة 69 الحَاقّة 52 مَكيّة 51 الذّاريَات 60 مَكيّة 70 المَعَارج 44 مَكيّة 52 الطُّور 49 مَكيّة 71 نُـوح 28 مَكيّة 53 النَّجْم 62 مَكيّة 72 الجِنّ 28 مَكيّة 54 القَمَر 55 مَكيّة 73 المزّمِّل 20 مَكيّة 55 الرَّحْمَن 78 مَدَنيّة 74 المدَّثِّـر 56 مَكيّة 56 الوَاقِعَة 96 مَكيّة 75 القيَامة 40 مَكيّة 57 الحَديد 29 مَدَنيّة 76 الإِنسَان 31 مَدَنيّة 77 المرسَلَات 50 مَكيّة 96 العَلَق 19 مَكيّة 78 النَّبَـإ 40 مَكيّة 97 القَدْر 5 مَكيّة 79 النّازعَات 46 مَكيّة 98 البَيّنَة 8 مَدَنيّة 80 عَبَسَ 42 مَكيّة 99 الزّلْزَلة 8 مَدَنيّة 81 التَّكوير 29 مَكيّة 100 العَاديَات 11 مَكيّة 82 الانفِطَار 19 مَكيّة 101 القَارعَة 11 مَكيّة 83 المطفِّفِين 36 مَكيّة 102 التّكَاثر 8 مَكيّة 84 الانِشقَاق 25 مَكيّة 103 العَصْر 3 مَكيّة 85 البُرُوج 22 مَكيّة 104 الهُمَزَة 9 مَكيّة 86 الطّارق 17 مَكيّة 105 الفِيل 5 مَكيّة 87 الأَعْلى 19 مَكيّة 106 قُرَيش 4 مَكيّة 88 الغَاشِيَة 26 مَكيّة 107 المَاعُون 7 مَكيّة 89 الفَجْر 30 مَكيّة 108 الكَوْثر 3 مَكيّة 90 البَلَد 20 مَكيّة 109 الكافِرون 6 مَكيّة 91 الشّمْس 15 مَكيّة 110 النَّصْر 3 مَدَنيّة 92 اللّيْل 21 مَكيّة 111 المَسَد 5 مَكيّة 93 الضّحَى 11 مَكيّة 112 الإِخْلَاص 4 مَكيّة 94 الشّرْح 8 مَكيّة 113 الفَلَق 5 مَكيّة 95 التِّـين 8 مَكيّة 114 النَّاس 6 مَكيّة 3878 2358   العمود الأول 3878 العمود الثاني 2358 الإجمالي *6236*

----------


## محمد أبو زياد

إليكم فهرس سور القرآن الكريم
والذي يشتمل على عدد آيات كل سورة بالإضافة إلى التنزيل بمعنى أنها مدنية أم مكية
برجاء فتح المرفقات
أخوكم 
أبو زياد

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أحسنت - بارك الله فيك.
ويجب التنبيه على أنَّ هذا العدَّ هو الموافق للعدد الكوفي، وعليه تطبع المصاحف التي برواية حفص عن عاصم الكوفي.
وهناك عدود أخرى معتمدة، منها: المدني الأول، والأخير، والعدد المكي، والعدد البصري، والعدد الشامي، ثم الحمصي عند البعض.
ويحسن لمن ينشر المصحف بإحدى الروايتين عن أبي عمرو البصري أن يكون موافقا للمصحف البصري،
ولمن ينشره برواية ورش عن نافع أن يكون موافقًا للعدد المدني الأخير، وهكذا..

----------


## مسلمه محمد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد بدوى محمد

شكراً أخى العزيز على المجهود الطيب و لكن كان من الأفضل وضعه فى شكل جدول للتسهيل

----------

